# [EVDL] EV bike for first EV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 26 Nov 2011 at 8:03, Steve Clunn wrote:
> 
> > Well try making a living fixing them or converting them ..
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is the bike I got from walmart.com which you can see at:

www.evsroll.com/Mongoose_electric_bike.html

It is a converted Mongoose mountain bike that uses smooth street tires. 
Bought it 4 years ago and still running on the same 24V battery pack which 
is two 12 volt seal 20 AH batteries.

The battery box is cast aluminum that is totally enclose and plugs into the 
motor controller which is place vertical behind the seat. It has wicked 
torque, if you are not careful, it could flip you back works.

The motor and motor assembly bracket is very well built. I think the motor 
internal gear box is about a 3:1 ratio with another 3:1 external chain gear 
ratio. This makes about a 9:1 gear overall gear ratio. My 6600lb EV uses a 
9.9:1 overall gear ratio which I normally drive in.

I did not like the seat that high, so I move it down and forward where I do 
not have to bend forward so much and now can seat up right more like a 
comfort bike with a Bell scooter or motor cycle seat.

Back then, it cost me deliver about $295.00 and looks like the cost went up 
to $299.00.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, November 26, 2011 1:06 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV bike for first EV




> > On 26 Nov 2011 at 8:03, Steve Clunn wrote:
> >
> > > Well try making a living fixing them or converting them ..
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

FWIW, putting a brushless motor on a Schwinn Sting-Ray Spoiler was what convinced me to look into an EV car conversion.

In particular, the new AC/brushless motors and lithium batteries make the whole thing perform much better than any bike conversion I've tried before.

And if I can talk anyone in the SoCal/SD area into a quick EV test drive, particularly if you've gone the AC route...

n


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have two E-bikes, neither of which is cheap. I have about 2500 miles and
2 years on a Dahon Mariner folding bike with 20 inch wheels and a 350 watt
brushless, gearless, motor and a 350 wh LiON battery. The combination of
small 20 inch wheels and a 350 watt (continuous, 700 watt peak) motor gives
it wonderful hill climbing ability: 10-11 MPH up a 13% grade with virtually
no effort.

The Dahon folding bike itself cost $500, and the motor +battery added
another $1700, but I absolutely love it and consider it a very practical
means of urban transport for commuting and errands. I always ride in high
gear, so I don't really need a derailleur, and I never use the pedal assist
mode: I just press the throttle and pedal in a relaxed pleasant mode
whether I am on the flats or going up a steep hill. I average 17-18 MPH
and get a range of about 18 miles. The original bike weighed 28 lbs, but
with motor and battery it weighs about 46 lbs: 18 lbs more than the
original bike.

The motor is totally silent, and i have seen no degradation in the
performance or range over 2 years and 2500 miles. It also has regenerative
braking on the rear wheel which works so well that I have never used the
front brake.

I believe that E-Bikes should play an important role in our transportation
in the future. Attached is a MS WORD document which is part of a
presentation that I will be giving soon on the importance of E-Bikes.

-- Larry Gales




> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On 26 Nov 2011 at 8:03, Steve Clunn wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OH, I should ad that the motor and battery are from BIONx: it has been
completely trouble free so far.

-- Larry Gales



> Larry Gales <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I have two E-bikes, neither of which is cheap. I have about 2500 miles
> > and 2 years on a Dahon Mariner folding bike with 20 inch wheels and a 350
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Larry,
You can't send attachements to the list, it won't be
distributed by the email server to cut down on SPAM.
You can upload the doc somewhere and then send a link
in an email, that way the people who want to read it
can download it using the link in your email.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Larry Gales
Sent: Saturday, November 26, 2011 11:31 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List; SEVA
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV bike for first EV

I have two E-bikes, neither of which is cheap. I have about 2500 miles
and
2 years on a Dahon Mariner folding bike with 20 inch wheels and a 350
watt brushless, gearless, motor and a 350 wh LiON battery. The
combination of small 20 inch wheels and a 350 watt (continuous, 700 watt
peak) motor gives it wonderful hill climbing ability: 10-11 MPH up a 13%
grade with virtually no effort.

The Dahon folding bike itself cost $500, and the motor +battery added
another $1700, but I absolutely love it and consider it a very practical
means of urban transport for commuting and errands. I always ride in
high gear, so I don't really need a derailleur, and I never use the
pedal assist
mode: I just press the throttle and pedal in a relaxed pleasant mode
whether I am on the flats or going up a steep hill. I average 17-18 MPH
and get a range of about 18 miles. The original bike weighed 28 lbs,
but with motor and battery it weighs about 46 lbs: 18 lbs more than the
original bike.

The motor is totally silent, and i have seen no degradation in the
performance or range over 2 years and 2500 miles. It also has
regenerative braking on the rear wheel which works so well that I have
never used the front brake.

I believe that E-Bikes should play an important role in our
transportation in the future. Attached is a MS WORD document which is
part of a presentation that I will be giving soon on the importance of
E-Bikes.

-- Larry Gales


On Sat, Nov 26, 2011 at 12:06 PM, EVDL Administrator


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On 26 Nov 2011 at 8:03, Steve Clunn wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yup . This is something I Dvise people all the time - so will do so in
the future

-- Larry



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi Larry,
> > You can't send attachements to the list, it won't be
> > distributed by the email server to cut down on SPAM.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: Larry Gales
.> I average 17-18 MPH
and get a range of about 18 miles. The original bike weighed 28 lbs, but
with motor and battery it weighs about 46 lbs: 18 lbs more than the
original bike.<

What size battery pack dose it have . Lead or Li-ion

Steve
772-971-0533
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is a 350 WH LiON battery that weighs 8.2 lbs.

-- Larry



> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > From: Larry Gales
> > .> I average 17-18 MPH
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yup . This is something I Dvise people all the time - so will do so in
the future

-- Larry



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi Larry,
> > You can't send attachements to the list, it won't be
> > distributed by the email server to cut down on SPAM.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, here is the link instead of an attachment:

http://staff.washington.edu/larryg/Energy/ebike-use.docx

-- Larry



> Larry Gales <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Yup . This is something I Dvise people all the time - so will do so in
> > the future
> ...


----------

